# Reefwater.net High Capacity GFO 3.5 Pound Sale! Even Cheaper than Bulk Reef Supply!



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Bulk Reef High Capacity GFO 3.5 Pounds
Regular $99.99!

High Capacity GFO is twice as dense as Granular or Pelletized GFO so twice as much material will fit into a reactor. It's extremely hard and has less dust to begin with. Fewer fines will be created during use and transportation. By volume High Capacity GFO will remove roughly twice the phosphate compared to Granular or Pelletized GFO.

BRS High Capacity GFO! 
Until February 3rd you can get BRS High Capacity 3.5 containers for only $84.99 ea! You would have to purchase 3 of these from Bulk Reef Supply to get this price and unlike Bulk Reef we ship expedited for only $8.95 so you get your products faster and cheaper.

https://www.reefwater.net/store/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

